# PW2 won't load more than 230 books - says out of memory!



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm trying to load from Calibre - Calibre says "ERROR: No space on device:

Cannot upload books to device there is no more free space available in main memory.

- according to the doc folder I only have 420mb in it and according to the PW2 settings I have 856mb free.

I tried a new usb cord, and checked the memory for errors and none were found.

The only thing I can think of - I've turned off wifi as I don't want the new update with the Collections fiasco and it keeps telling me to connect for Special Offers. Does the PW2 have an internal setting that keeps you from sideloading books if your Special Offers are out of time?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you trying to do a bulk move?  The Paperwhite is generally designed for books to download one at a time.  Have you tried to move just a few or even one just as a test?

I don't believe there is anything that would keep you from sideloading without your SOs being up to date.

Betsy


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you trying to do a bulk move? The Paperwhite is generally designed for books to download one at a time. Have you tried to move just a few or even one just as a test?
> 
> I don't believe there is anything that would keep you from sideloading without your SOs being up to date.
> 
> Betsy


Nope, tried that no joy. Did get 2 more books on it before the out of memory message.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you tried connecting the PW2 to your computer and then browsing to it to see what's on it? Start Button --> My Computer, double click on kindle. I then do control-A to select all, then right-click and select "properties" . You can see if the amount of space used matches what the PW2 says. It's possible there's some file there that the PW2 isn't recognizing (and isn't counting in it's count of used space).

EDITED TO ADD: What operating system are you using? Also, I assume you've already converted them to mobi or AZW (or they were already)? If you try to send an ePub, it asks if you want to convert it. Some people report errors similar to yours when converting books.


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Have you tried connecting the PW2 to your computer and then browsing to it to see what's on it? Start Button --> My Computer, double click on kindle. I then do control-A to select all, then right-click and select "properties" . You can see if the amount of space used matches what the PW2 says. It's possible there's some file there that the PW2 isn't recognizing (and isn't counting in it's count of used space).
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: What operating system are you using? Also, I assume you've already converted them to mobi or AZW (or they were already)? If you try to send an ePub, it asks if you want to convert it. Some people report errors similar to yours when converting books.


Yeah, browsing is how I found out that the doc folder only had 420mb in it. I'm using Windows 7 and all the books have already been converted to mobi before I send.

Ok, I just reattached it to my PC and doc just jumped to over 1gb even though I didn't do anything since the last time I had it connected. In checking the files, I find every file I ever had on it and deleted off still has a folder and a file name of 2-3kb. Even restarting didn't clear them. Hmmm, something definitely wrong. When I reconnected it, Windows asked if I wanted to reformat it!! I said no and it opened fine.

Everyone has had such good ideas - too bad none are working! I think I'm going to break down and let it update - once it does, I can call Amazon and tell them the problem - and then go look at the Kobo Glo tomorrow - I've owned 5-6 ereaders and never had these kinds of problems (there are problems too be sure), but it seems I'm always working around something on the PW!


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Sort of solved - at least as far as PW is concerned.  Turns out 10 of the 200 or so books were over 200mb in size?!  I re-converted them and they dropped to 50mb.  Still too large, but certainly better than the 200 - now to figure out what is causing the large size.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

peaceridge said:


> I find every file I ever had on it and deleted off still has a folder and a file name of 2-3kb. Even restarting didn't clear them. Hmmm, something definitely wrong.


I think you'll find this is caused by Calibre: I've certainly found it happening when I use Calibre to copy files to a Kobo (I use "Save to disk" for my wife's Kobo because Calibre is set up for my Kindle).

Calibre puts the books in separate folders with a couple of other files (one's a jpg, can't remember what the other is) - when you delete the book on the Kobo it deletes the book but not the folder or other files so you have to delete these manually.

I found this enough of a nuisance that I now manually copy the files rather than using Calibre to export them.


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a check.  I side loaded books without Calibre when I had an ereader that Calibre didn't recognize, so it's no biggie.  Good to have a solution.


----------

